# FE CBT RESULT DIAGNOSTIC



## FETEST

I am wondering if anyone would post their diagnostic.

I took the FE CIVIL CBT and failed.

I am studying to pass my next time. But i'm curious about my results. Do i need to get the "average" mark in every field. I had the probably and statistics that was 0/4 passed. Everything else was above or below.

Has anyone else gotten higher scores and above average in several areas and still failed?

I'm posting my result


----------



## The Wizard

FETEST said:


> Do i need to get the "average" mark in every field?


Nope. 

Ideally, you want to be average or better in every category to pass, but that's not really feasible. Pick the subjects that count the most (ie Statics, Math, Geotech, H&amp;H, Transpo ), and the subjects you excel in most, and nail those down. Then as time allows, study the other subjects based on % of test and your strengths. If you take this approach, you'll do well in most subjects and can afford to let your least favorite subjects slide and be below average.


----------



## FETEST

Thank you

Anyone else care to share their scores?


----------



## The Wizard

A few threads down, another result is posted, although he's Mechanical whereas you're Civil. I'm sure there are more if you look for them.


----------



## Kovz

I'll post my failing score from May 2014. I passed in July. But like you, I was above average in about 4 areas. I calculated it out to be around a 56% which was not good enough to pass. It was frustrating because I read in my PPI book that around a 50% raw score was a passing score. I felt like I got hosed on the cut-off score for that round. Oh well, I studied more and passed a few months later. It's all in the past now... On to the PE!!

https://www.dropbox.com/s/4gc4fjveuujei53/Diagnostic.jpg?dl=0


----------



## The Wizard

Kovz said:


> I'll post my failing score from May 2014. I passed in July. But like you, I was above average in about 4 areas. I calculated it out to be around a 56% which was not good enough to pass. It was frustrating because I read in my PPI book that around a 50% raw score was a passing score. I felt like I got hosed on the cut-off score for that round. Oh well, I studied more and passed a few months later. It's all in the past now... On to the PE!!
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/4gc4fjveuujei53/Diagnostic.jpg?dl=0


With your results, there shouldn't be any surprise why you didn't pass. 2 out of the 3 areas that you were above average on only had 3 questions each. Everything else needed much improvement.

Glad you studied harder and got it the second time. Good luck on the PE, it's tough but doable!


----------



## ptatohed

FETEST said:


> I am wondering if anyone would post their diagnostic.
> 
> I took the FE CIVIL CBT and failed.
> 
> I am studying to pass my next time. But i'm curious about my results. Do i need to get the "average" mark in every field. I had the probably and statistics that was 0/4 passed. Everything else was above or below.
> 
> Has anyone else gotten higher scores and above average in several areas and still failed?
> 
> I'm posting my result


It looks like you had below average in 14 out of 18 topics. Not just the Probability and Statistics. Right?


----------



## FETEST

ptatohed said:


> It looks like you had below average in 14 out of 18 topics. Not just the Probability and Statistics. Right?


Thanks everyone for your posts

And yes I was below average in many areas. Probably and Statistics was obviously the worst.

I didnt expect to pass with those results. I just wasnt sure how far off I was.

I wish it was a fixed number of questions needed.


----------



## NightWatch

FETEST said:


> ptatohed said:
> 
> 
> 
> It looks like you had below average in 14 out of 18 topics. Not just the Probability and Statistics. Right?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks everyone for your posts
> 
> And yes I was below average in many areas. Probably and Statistics was obviously the worst.
> 
> I didnt expect to pass with those results. I just wasnt sure how far off I was.
> 
> I wish it was a fixed number of questions needed.
Click to expand...

Really? You don't want them to adjust the passing score based on difficulty? So a difficult exam should be treated the same as an easy one? Hmm.....


----------



## mike2014

I took the civil exam this past weekend and failed. It was my second time taking it. The first time I failed it in school about 5 years ago. I wanted to share my results. I am having trouble making sense of them and how to use this diagnostic to prepare for the next time I take it. It shows my worst subject was materials but the bar charts are confusing since not all subjects are equal on the exam. Can anybody gauge how close I was to passing or help me make sense of this extremely vague diagnostic report?


----------



## mike2014

I took the civil exam this past weekend and failed. It was my second time taking it. The first time I failed it in school about 5 years ago. I wanted to share my results. I am having trouble making sense of them and how to use this diagnostic to prepare for the next time I take it. It shows my worst subject was materials but the bar charts are confusing since not all subjects are equal on the exam. Can anybody gauge how close I was to passing or help me make sense of this extremely vague diagnostic report?


----------



## mike2014

It wont let me post an atachment


----------



## The Wizard

Mike, post your report. We'll help you make sense of it. Get a free photobucket account. Upload pic. Then copy and paste the IMG tag here. Done.


----------



## mike2014

OK did that. Let me know if you can see it.

http://i1286.photobucket.com/albums/a615/lolguin2/feresultsforboard_zpsccd51779.png


----------



## ptatohed

The Wizard said:


> Mike, post your report. We'll help you make sense of it. Get a free photobucket account. Upload pic. Then copy and paste the IMG tag here. Done.






You can post images by using the EB 'Attach Files' option... but you'll likely have to compress the image file first to meet EB's skimpy maximum file size.

Example.


----------



## The Wizard

mike2014 said:


> OK did that. Let me know if you can see it.
> 
> http://i1286.photobucket.com/albums/a615/lolguin2/feresultsforboard_zpsccd51779.png


Yup, I can see it now. When I get back later, I'll add my 2 cents of how you did.


----------



## FETEST

mike2014 said:


> OK did that. Let me know if you can see it.
> 
> http://i1286.photobucket.com/albums/a615/lolguin2/feresultsforboard_zpsccd51779.png


Thanks for posting. It also helps me to see how others did and how close they were.

Don't give up


----------



## The Wizard

mike2014 said:


> OK did that. Let me know if you can see it.
> 
> http://i1286.photobucket.com/albums/a615/lolguin2/feresultsforboard_zpsccd51779.png


If I did the math correctly, your raw score was 57.89%. So you answered 58 questions right out of 100, which means you were 12 questions, give or take a few, away from passing.

Ptatohed, you agree with this?


----------



## knight1fox3

ptatohed said:


> The Wizard said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mike, post your report. We'll help you make sense of it. Get a free photobucket account. Upload pic. Then copy and paste the IMG tag here. Done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can post images by using the EB 'Attach Files' option... but you'll likely have to compress the image file first to meet *EB's skimpy maximum file size*.
Click to expand...

Just let us know when members would like to start making extra contributions to allow for greater file attachment sizes. Host server storage space is not cheap.


----------



## NightWatch

The Wizard said:


> mike2014 said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK did that. Let me know if you can see it.
> 
> http://i1286.photobucket.com/albums/a615/lolguin2/feresultsforboard_zpsccd51779.png
> 
> 
> 
> If I did the math correctly, your raw score was 57.89%. So you answered 58 questions right out of 100, which means you were 12 questions, give or take a few, away from passing. Ptatohed, you agree with this?
Click to expand...

I'd like to see your math. NCEES says you can't calculate the number of questions answered correctly from the CBT diagnostic........


----------



## ptatohed

The Wizard said:


> mike2014 said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK did that. Let me know if you can see it.
> 
> http://i1286.photobucket.com/albums/a615/lolguin2/feresultsforboard_zpsccd51779.png
> 
> 
> 
> If I did the math correctly, your raw score was 57.89%. So you answered 58 questions right out of 100, which means you were 12 questions, give or take a few, away from passing. Ptatohed, you agree with this?
Click to expand...

Hmm... I've never tried to calc a score from an FE diagnostic. In fact, I've actually never seen an FE diagnostic before (not trying to brag, just being honest.  But, giving it a go, I got 57.03%. So, he needed 13 more questions correct. ? How'd you do it Wiz? I did it like this: (7.9/15)7 + (9/15)7 + (15/15)4 +........ (8.1/15)4 = 57.03333.



knight1fox3 said:


> ptatohed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Wizard said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mike, post your report. We'll help you make sense of it. Get a free photobucket account. Upload pic. Then copy and paste the IMG tag here. Done.
> 
> 
> 
> You can post images by using the EB 'Attach Files' option... but you'll likely have to compress the image file first to meet *EB's skimpy maximum file size*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just let us know when members would like to start making extra contributions to allow for greater file attachment sizes. Host server storage space is not cheap.
Click to expand...

I was not trying to say anything derogatory Mr. fox, I promise. I was just stating it factually. I actually am very grateful that there is even any attachment upload option at all on EB. It's much easier for lazy dudes like me to quickly compress a picture than it is to go find an external host site and link to it. 

PS. My "extra contributions" come in the form of my time here, not money.


----------



## mike2014

Thank you ptatohed and wizard for the breakdown. Wizard in your calcs. you assumed that the test is 100 quest when its actually 110 questions. That might actually lower my score. How would the group go about calculating a score if for example in math you have a range from 7 to 11 questions and not a definite number of them. The average number or the max?

I studied for about 3 months mostly on weekends and some evenings due to working full time. I mostly did quizzes from the online quiz bank I bought and some chapters from the big yellow book. however the yellow book was very slow to go through. My problem with the quiz bank was that the questions are very hard compared to the test wasted to much time on it. For the next go around I plan to go through the yellow book to learn the concepts better and have not decided on wether to do the quiz bank again. However it does help you greatly with your speed and closely simulates the actual exam.

I did not feel prepared when I took the exam but I had been postponing the exam for 5 years now. Getting over the fear of actually taking the exam was the hardest part. The psychological battle is the toughest part. When I was taking the exam it really did not seem that hard as I had put in to my head that it was. Time management is HUGE!!! I did good with time management and not getting stuck. If I got answers wrong is because I truly did not know what to do.


----------



## The Wizard

When I add up the 'number of items', hence the number of questions per subject area, it comes to 100. But you're saying it's 110 questions total?


----------



## The Wizard

ptatohed said:


> Hmm... I've never tried to calc a score from an FE diagnostic. In fact, I've actually never seen an FE diagnostic before (not trying to brag, just being honest.  But, giving it a go, I got 57.03%. So, he needed 13 more questions correct. ? How'd you do it Wiz? I did it like this: (7.9/15)7 + (9/15)7 + (15/15)4 +........ (8.1/15)4 = 57.03333.


I did it a little bit different, but I would think the results would come out the same. Apparently not though. haha. Yours is probably correct.

I did it like this: (7.9+9+15+.....8.1) / (15*18) = 57.89.

Then I was going to divide 57.89 by the number of questions to get my final answer. But since I counted 100 questions, I didn't need to do any further math and was done.


----------



## FETEST

Thanks everyone for your responses. So although it varies, i've heard/read that about 70% is needed. Is that based on the weighted percentage of the 1-15 scale?


----------



## ptatohed

FETEST said:


> Thanks everyone for your responses. So although it varies, i've heard/read that about 70% is needed. Is that based on the weighted percentage of the 1-15 scale?






FET, I think it is an "adjusted" or "scaled" 70% but, dude, you need to not worry about this stuff - you need to concentrate on studying your b. off. That is how you will pass.


----------



## salsill

Hope this helps while preparing for the FE.

I bought the FE/EIT sample examination by lindeburg and started working the problems using a copy of the supplied reference manual.

The key is to learn how to use the supplied reference while solving the problems.

I remember taking the exam and looking at some problems that had never seen in college but the formulas were in that reference book. I just had to spend a little time to plug the numbers.

That was in fall 2012, don't know if it has changed with the new test format.

Definitely spend some time with Economics.


----------



## fishbone

I took fe exam last Thursday and waiting for the results!


----------



## matt267 PE

Hope you get good news fishbone.


----------



## jechols

Same here fishbone. Anxiously awaiting...


----------



## fishbone

Thank you guys. Waiting!


----------



## fishbone

I just got the results today, passed! Hope you guys did pass too.


----------



## matt267 PE

Congrats fishbone!!!!


----------



## solomonb

If you have taken the FE once and failed, don't screw around. Go to Prepineer.com, sign up for your discipline specific exam review, take the course and then go pass the FE exam. There is no reason to take this more than 1 time. As has been mentioned above, you have to score at least "average" to have any chance of passing the exam.

Prepineer has the course work, that if fully completed, should allow a candidate to successfully pass the FE exam. Remember, this is not that tough. You got through an ABET accredited engineering program. Don't make this any harder than it is-- if you have been away from school for more than a couple of years, taking a review course is the way to go.

You will have to make some schedule adjustments-- family, significant other, recreation time, sports-- if you want to pass this-- then put your shoulder to the wheel and push hard. Establish a test date and then plan on hitting the books and review courses hard. Yeah, I know, new baby, new job, summer time, sunshine-- got it. If you want to pass this exam, you will have to make some short time sacrifices for long term gain.

Prepineer.com has a structured program that has been successful for many folks. Give it a shot and see what happens.


----------



## fmoazziz

Hello

I took FE General and failed, I am interested in taking FE civil exam the second time. Any suggestions?


----------



## Mzaik.O

ptatohed said:


> The Wizard said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mike2014 said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK did that. Let me know if you can see it.
> 
> http://i1286.photobucket.com/albums/a615/lolguin2/feresultsforboard_zpsccd51779.png
> 
> 
> 
> If I did the math correctly, your raw score was 57.89%. So you answered 58 questions right out of 100, which means you were 12 questions, give or take a few, away from passing. Ptatohed, you agree with this?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hmm... I've never tried to calc a score from an FE diagnostic. In fact, I've actually never seen an FE diagnostic before (not trying to brag, just being honest.  But, giving it a go, I got 57.03%. So, he needed 13 more questions correct. ? How'd you do it Wiz? I did it like this: (7.9/15)7 + (9/15)7 + (15/15)4 +........ (8.1/15)4 = 57.03333.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptatohed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Wizard said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mike, post your report. We'll help you make sense of it. Get a free photobucket account. Upload pic. Then copy and paste the IMG tag here. Done.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can post images by using the EB 'Attach Files' option... but you'll likely have to compress the image file first to meet *EB's skimpy maximum file size*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just let us know when members would like to start making extra contributions to allow for greater file attachment sizes. Host server storage space is not cheap.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was not trying to say anything derogatory Mr. fox, I promise. I was just stating it factually. I actually am very grateful that there is even any attachment upload option at all on EB. It's much easier for lazy dudes like me to quickly compress a picture than it is to go find an external host site and link to it.  PS. My "extra contributions" come in the form of my time here, not money.
Click to expand...


----------



## Mzaik.O

57 from 110 question not 100 questions, that's mean you got approximately 52%


----------



## Mzaik.O

Hello,

I took FE civil last wensday, but I didn't recieve my result yet. How long it usually take?! Anyone know. Thanks


----------



## Mzaik.O

fmoazziz said:


> Hello
> 
> I took FE General and failed, I am interested in taking FE civil exam the second time. Any suggestions?


----------



## Mzaik.O

When did you take it ?


----------



## fmoazziz

October 2013.


----------



## fmoazziz

I have been out of school since 2000.


----------



## The Wizard

No one ever answered me why the number of questions in the results chart (posted in post #1) only adds up to 100 if you have 110 questions...


----------



## oldskool45

The Wizard said:


> No one ever answered me why the number of questions in the results chart (posted in post #1) only adds up to 100 if you have 110 questions...




The following is from NCEES which explains the discrepancy between 110 questions on the FE Exam and 100 questions on the diagnostic report:

"Each exam includes a limited number of pretest items that will not be scored and will not have an impact on your results. This is common practice within high-stakes testing and allows NCEES to evaluate the pretest items for potential use in future exams. These items are randomly placed within the exam and are not identifiable as pretest items."


----------



## abell8418

Well I took the test again a week ago and just found out today that I passed. I didn't have a great feeling leaving the exam but it worked out. This was my third time taking it.

Don't give up if your still trying


----------



## matt267 PE

abell8418 said:


> Well I took the test again a week ago and just found out today that I passed. I didn't have a great feeling leaving the exam but it worked out. This was my third time taking it.
> 
> Don't give up if your still trying


Congrats!


----------



## FETEST

Found out I passed

Thanks everyone that posted on my question


----------



## matt267 PE

Congrats to you too.


----------



## Dhwani

The Wizard said:


> With your results, there shouldn't be any surprise why you didn't pass. 2 out of the 3 areas that you were above average on only had 3 questions each. Everything else needed much improvement.
> 
> Glad you studied harder and got it the second time. Good luck on the PE, it's tough but doable!


how to calculate how many answers you have correctly answer from this diagnostic report?


----------

